# model sexy Frenchwoman



## Ginie (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello, 
I am an model-actress française.
I' trie to make benefit everywhere from my site.
 Go visit my Internet site: Ginie DRAGO
I thank you for saying to me what think you. 
If you have projects of photographs, turnings, films, publicities, contact me: iicmas@wanadoo.fr 

I thank you in advance,

it is nice 

Ginie


----------



## Artemis (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice site, although I cant understand french, and nicely put together.
Plus I must say I like the pictures, very tastefully done, and just enough to show your obvious modelling talent


----------



## mygrain (Feb 18, 2005)

Welcome to TPF. Nice portfolio...do you usually work with one photographer?


----------

